
The economic statistic of the decade - MaysonL
http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-salmon/2009/12/31/the-economic-statistic-of-the-decade/
======
pegobry
I couldn't quickly find a graph on Google, but actually the economic statistic
of the decade is the rise of Chinese GDP per capita.

The US credit bubble of 04-10 is a blip compared to the rise of Asia, hundreds
of millions, soon billions of people rising out of peasant poverty and into
the global middle class. It's as historic as the Industrial Revolution or the
Green Revolution, and so big we seldom notice it.

But it really is the defining economic fact of our era.

~~~
buro9
Google have a /publicdata/ URL that shows that kind of thing:
[http://www.google.com/publicdata?ds=wb-
wdi&met=ny_gdp_mk...](http://www.google.com/publicdata?ds=wb-
wdi&met=ny_gdp_mktp_cd&idim=country:CHN)

And here it is plotted against some other major markets:
[http://www.google.com/publicdata?ds=wb-
wdi&met=ny_gdp_mk...](http://www.google.com/publicdata?ds=wb-
wdi&met=ny_gdp_mktp_cd&idim=country:CHN#met=ny_gdp_mktp_cd&idim=country:CHN:USA:GBR:IND:FRA:DEU:JPN:RUS)

China's GDP is notable for it's ascent in the last decade.

~~~
pegobry
Thanks for the link.

------
nazgulnarsil
the government is trying to stimulate aggregate demand by pumping credit into
the system. they're just fueling savings (the negative household spending you
see). so why not fund this demand to build up savings with a direct tax cut
for the middle class instead of _& ^%ing bailouts for %^&_heads? lots of
economists are calling for a payroll tax break to both fund savings AND create
jobs (since wages tend to be sticky companies could soak up some of the excess
and fund job creation).

